# Hoff & KITT memorabilia...



## Akilae (Jan 16, 2017)

garsh said:


> BIte your tongue, woman! Those are from the most badass car of the '80s.


Srsly... only from the 80s?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Akilae said:


> Srsly... only from the 80s?


From '82 to '86.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knight_Rider_(1982_TV_series)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

and pretty sure the T-top and Hoff hanging out of the car counter any aero benefit....


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> and pretty sure the T-top and Hoff hanging out of the car counter any aero benefit....


Hoff makes up for all shortcomings.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> Hoff makes up for all shortcomings.


That's very generous of you... I would have at least expected Michelle Pfeiffer in her Catwoman days ...


----------



## ReD eXiLe (Jun 18, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> and pretty sure the T-top and Hoff hanging out of the car counter any aero benefit....


Only at speeds above 200 kph... KITT was a bad ass ride!


----------



## ReD eXiLe (Jun 18, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> That's very generous of you... I would have at least expected Michelle Pfeiffer in her Catwoman days ...











Well, that screenshot was likely taken around the time that of *Kim Bassinger* of Vicki Vale fame appeared as a Bond Girl in Sean Connery's last stint in the role.









Meanwhile, *Michelle Pfeiffer* was probably on the set of _'SCARFACE' (1983)_...


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

I think I like electric vehicles only slightly more than K.I.T.T. Kind of funny that it is the anthesis of the model 3 as far as buttons are concerned.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 4, 2017)

Kenneth K - I hold you personally responsible for the amount of time I just wasted looking up KITT pictures! Awesome.

As far as buttons go - I know this is WAY off topic, but in aviation we've seen aircraft lose more and more of their buttons and switches to automatic functions. If you look at the flight deck of a Boeing 787 vs. that of a Boeing 727 or even a 737NG (don't get me started on why the NG has so many buttons! Thanks for nothing Southwest  you can see how simplification and automation have replaced switches and buttons.

In a lot of ways it reminds me of KITT vs. the Model 3...which is why maybe I still have a soft spot for airplanes and cars with WAY too many buttons - and especially red-guarded switches!


----------



## KennethK (Oct 13, 2016)

@BobLoblaw , I grew up with knight rider and would take polaroid instant photos of the dash when it came on TV. I still have them and a picture of me sitting in kitt when he came to an auto show. I'm sure @ReD eXiLe shares the same enthusiasm. I think I'll be able to handle a button less dash, but it will be hard.

Still I don't like the aero wheels on the 3, but my practical side says I should get them and remove the covers


----------



## ReD eXiLe (Jun 18, 2017)

KITT offered a vision of... _'The FUTURE!'_ that seemed rather nice when I was a kid, 35 years ago. But today, it seems rather past its prime, instead of ahead of its time. That said, it might be kind of hard to replace the 53 foot pedals in a MACROSS Veritech Fighter with touch screens...


----------



## Akilae (Jan 16, 2017)

garsh said:


> From '82 to '86.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knight_Rider_(1982_TV_series)


I found it the most badass car also in the 90s and early 2000s because I watched the show over and over again .


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Akilae said:


> I found it the most badass car also in the 90s and early 2000s because I watched the show over and over again .


I was too busy being old in the 90's and aughts.
</nowgetoffmylawn>


----------



## ReD eXiLe (Jun 18, 2017)

@Michael Russo -- What? The HOFF is always ON TOPIC!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

ReD eXiLe said:


> @Michael Russo -- What? The HOFF is always ON TOPIC!


Hence this _dedicated_ thread, my Red friend, instead of the hellhole of 'Relocated OT conversations'...


----------



## Akilae (Jan 16, 2017)

ReD eXiLe said:


> @Michael Russo -- What? The HOFF is always ON TOPIC!


Why isn't there a strongly agree button


----------

